# Coffee county land



## Ackool1234 (Aug 14, 2016)

Looking for some land to lease in coffee county.


----------



## soga (Oct 16, 2016)

*Me too*

Have you found anything?  I am in Coffee and looking also, getting pretty desperate.  I have a lead/possibility, but it is in Wilcox County.


----------

